# Graphtec offset angle problem.



## watt (Dec 27, 2006)

The offset for the Graphtec 5000-60 is 0 for the 45 degree blade.
Well the only change I have made since doing more cutting now is load win 7 on my computer but for the test cuts right from the cutter is not correct. I can not do test cuts with an offset of 0 anymore because the corner of the triangle longer.

Do anyone know what the setting in the command for the offset angle is suppose to be. I have it at the default of 30 per the setup.

Thanks


----------



## watt (Dec 27, 2006)

Corrected my problem by putting in the 60 degree blade that came with the graphtec cutter.
The offset is back to 0 for the blade and the cuts are correct.


----------

